# How Do You “pinch” A Schwinn Frame For Belt Clearance On A Whizzer



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 8, 2016)

*Does anyone know how to “Pinch” the rear seat stay and chain stay?*

I want to pinch a Schwinn Frame on the seat stay and chain stay for belt clearance, just like the Schwinn Whizzer frames.

How was the indention or channel achieved? And with what tool?

Was this done by a hand press or by a machine?

There are folks out there that pinch frames…

 It would be great if someone could chime in with some information or images of the process.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2016)

check this link, post 7
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-sturmey-archer-drum-front-brake.73593/

Joe's mentioned on Google several times:
https://www.google.com/search?noj=1...11.0....0...1c.1.64.serp..0.7.773.VLKq383vwzY

I ran a whizzer on my 1952 Black Phantom w/o having to dimple, 'course dimples are cute...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi bricycle,

Thank you for the leads... I searched the site and did not come up with anything under "pinched".

Never considered "dimples" ?

Did you widen the rear stays?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2016)

no, just the standard balloon width stays. I suppose if you will be doing lots of riding you may wish to dimple.
Different manufacturers and different model bikes may differ quite a bit in the belt room department.
A middleweight frame might not have enough clearance as well.
I know Joe had done dimpling in the past.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 293747



OK cat, now "cut" that out!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 11, 2016)

Well Catfish is actually on to something...  My Father took a straight bar frame over to his "Ford" buddies house... they took some type of "body-man" vice grips and welded a small strip to one of the ends. I do  not have a picture though...

The area to be "Pinched" or "Dimpled" is heated up with a torch and then the modified tool is applied to indent the metal.

I was hoping to hear from a Whizzer Guy that has done this many times and would give some insight, share some tips on technique and on tools used...

Here is an image of something that was described to me...


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 12, 2016)

Before heating and dimpling, make sure the rear of the frame is secured in some kind of 'jig' to prevent mis-alignment. Otherwise the heat and 'drawing-in' of the metal will affect the geometry.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2016)

Joe Cargola has a die that is snugged up with bolts.  It crushes the two dimples.  He has even done this to an assembled Whizzer-- mine.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 16, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> Joe Cargola has a die that is snugged up with bolts.  It crushes the two dimples.  He has even done this to an assembled Whizzer-- mine.




Do you have an image of this tool?

Or can you help contact Joe and see if he will post an image with some instruction?


----------



## Schwinncoll (Apr 21, 2016)

email Joe at Whizzerjoe@aol.com  He will be doing my frame soon for me on my 52/53 Power Cycle


----------



## Goldenrod (May 2, 2016)

He does other services like rear axel ringed adjustment bolts that make Whizzers easier to adjust and safer.


----------

